# Herencia cc oc . cruise night at Malone's january 28,2012



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

That place has like 15 parking spots lol is there going to be other parking?


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

New year plating other shops and the most of the street is gonna let us use their parking to


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> That place has like 15 parking spots lol is there going to be other parking?


JUS PASSED BY THIER,ALSO THE HOMIE GILBERT MENTIONED THAT THE SURROUNDING PLACES WILL LET THE PARKING BE USED,LOOKS LIKE ITS GONA BE A GOOD 1,IN OUR BACKYARD,OF COURSE SANTANA C.C WILL BE THEIR:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## dulce 64 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> That place has like 15 parking spots lol is there going to be other parking?


thats all the cars we're expecting:dunno: i think


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

daomen said:


> JUS PASSED BY THIER,ALSO THE HOMIE GILBERT MENTIONED THAT THE SURROUNDING PLACES WILL LET THE PARKING BE USED,LOOKS LIKE ITS GONA BE A GOOD 1,IN OUR BACKYARD,OF COURSE SANTANA C.C WILL BE THEIR:thumbsup:


LAst time I parked next door and cost me 400 to get it out


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

gotta make it out to this one! TTT for Herencia Car Club!!


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Brown Pride CC will be there!


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

GT~PLATING said:


> LAst time I parked next door and cost me 400 to get it out


well this time it won't cost you anything to park next door besides the drinks


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## impala1503 (Apr 2, 2009)

EPICS O*C will be there


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

TTT

OUTNABOUTPICS.COM

WILL BE SHOOTING


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> TTT
> 
> OUTNABOUTPICS.COM
> 
> WILL BE SHOOTING


:guns::machinegun::x: cant wait, its going to be a good turn out


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

in two weeks


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:O.C. Events


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Herencia Repin


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

its gonna be dope ..come out yall.!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

we have the whole block from warner to alton. if anyone wants to get a lil. hop going it fine, we aint going to stop you, the street is empty in this industrial location


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

faaaaaaaaaaak ima miss this ish cus i gotta go in to lacy tomorrow faaaaaaaaak hope all ya'll have a great time homies get some good flicks for me


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

faaaaaaaaaaak ima miss this ish cus i gotta go in to lacy tomorrow faaaaaaaaak hope all ya'll have a great time homies get some good flicks for me<br><br>


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

Till wat time is this gOna happen?..


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

Bart said:


> Till wat time is this gOna happen?..


 till the wheels fall off


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

*superiors*

www.superiorscarclub.com will B in the house


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

are any of the girls that r in these pics gonna b present:dunno:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

yea after 6 -10 beers you'll start to recognize them


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> are any of the girls that r in these pics gonna b present:dunno:


yea after 6-10 beers you'll start to recognize tem


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

HIGHENDHYDRAULICS said:


> yea after 6-10 beers you'll start to recognize tem


This event's going on allready delegation,royal image,superiors,impalas santana,old style are in the houseand klique too


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

dam I missed it.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

illmatic 63 said:


>


NICE TURN OUT. TOO BAD I HAD TO LEAVE EARLY.


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

REAL GOOD TURN OUT I'LL B AT THA NEXT ONE


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> REAL GOOD TURN OUT I'LL B AT THA NEXT ONE


U AIN'T GOT TO LIE, CRAIG. :rofl:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

illmatic 63 said:


>


Had a good time looking forward to more events


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

ANY VIDEOS FROM THIS EVENT.............


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

great turn out guys, Herencias line up pretty strong from your camarada Oscar


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

LET THIS HAPPEND ONCE A MONTH...........


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

on behalf of herencia cc we would like to thank you all for supporting this event.specially if you came from out of county 
klique
showtime
old traditions
latin gents
old style
viejitos
superiors
epics
midnight vision
uniques
royal image
devotion
raider nation
groupe
brown pride
blvd king
delegation
sick side
santana
dukes
dip-n
shades of brown
and all the solo riders that were present


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Cool ass spot!! Lookin fwd to the next one!










as soon as i shrink my pics ill post a few more..


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

illmatic 63 said:


>


HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD TURN OUT SEE U AT YOUR NEXT ONE :h5: :run:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

illmatic 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

GOOD TURN OUT!!!!! NICE SPOT !!!! SORRY WE LEFT EARLY HAD A B-DAY PARTY TO ATTEND IN RIVERSIDE....WE WILL BE THERE FOR THE NEXT ONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

i had a great time there cant wait for the next one bristolsound will be there to represent again:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

HIGHENDHYDRAULICS said:


> on behalf of herencia cc we would like to thank you all for supporting this event.specially if you came from out of county
> klique
> showtime
> old traditions
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

joe bristol said:


> i had a great time there cant wait for the next one bristolsound will be there to represent again:thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## montecarlo79 (Feb 21, 2010)

illmatic 63 said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Invisionz Magazine (Jan 4, 2012)

_







photos shot & edited by ® photography

_​


















































*75+* more photos on http://www.facebook.com/invisionz


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Invisionz Magazine said:


> View attachment 430317
> _
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

Invisionz Magazine said:


> View attachment 430317
> _
> 
> 
> ...


 homie u did it !!shit iz off tha hook !!thank u !!!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------

